# Q9550



## _jM (Mar 11, 2009)

OK guys im soo excited, the wife let me get a new CPU today for my birthday (this Sunday) so i ordered a Q9550, WD 160GB HDD SATA II (OS/game drive) and some AS5! Im sooo freakin excited... i feel like a kid again! Im gonna use my E5200 for my father-inlaw's new build that Im gonna start this weekend.

So i was wondering if any of you here could tell me the Overclocking potential of the Q9550. This will be my first QuadCore so im prolly gonna need some help! Here's my new specs>>

CPU: Intel Q9550
Mobo: XFX 780i 
RAM: 2gb of G.Skill DDR2 1066
VGA: BFG Tech GTX 260
PSU: CORSAIR HX620
HDD's: WD 160gb for OS and games and a WD 250gb for storage
Sound: SB Audigy 2
DVD : Lite-On 22x DVD burner w/lightcrap SATA

Thanks Guys!


----------



## DOM (Mar 11, 2009)

hope you mobo can get a nice oc with it GL


----------



## _jM (Mar 11, 2009)

Well Im just happy that im finally getting a higher end cpu and the fact that its a quad. I'll prolly go ahead and clock the sucker up to 3.5ghz and be happy with that. If I go further.. then thats good too!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2009)

Do me a favor J; Keep your ram 1:1 when 450fsb+. Congrats on the new chip!


----------



## _jM (Mar 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Do me a favor J; Keep your ram 1:1 when 450fsb+. Congrats on the new chip!



Yea man.. you know me.. I'll prolly be using you for alot of help when the sucker gets here.

thanks brother.. this pc of mine will be finished.. dude im soo happy right now!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2009)

_jM said:


> Yea man.. you know me.. I'll prolly be using you for alot of help when the sucker gets here



Yeah, I'm here just ask. Also, take my previous post as warning. As I am unsure if your board would fall under the "data corruption" issue. 

http://forum.xcpus.com/rumor-mill/12406-790i-780i-may-cause-hd-corruption-failure.html

That was as of this past June. Another reason why I myself had went a 750i cause was unsure. Just soemthing for you to read up on.


----------



## _jM (Mar 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, I'm here just ask. Also, take my previous post as warning. As I am unsure if your board would fall under the "data corruption" issue.
> 
> http://forum.xcpus.com/rumor-mill/12406-790i-780i-may-cause-hd-corruption-failure.html
> 
> That was as of this past June. Another reason why I myself had went a 750i cause was unsure. Just soemthing for you to read up on.





> On the 780i boards, the magical combination is right above 400MHz FSB (1600 QDR) and memory unlinked anywhere from DDR2-900~1200. Our 780i problems have been minor for the most part, but the underlying problem is that after the systems recover from a BSOD, we typically have stability problems or gremlin behaviors until we reload the system. This same problem can occur on Intel or AMD chipset boards, but it is extremely rare in our experiences to date unless we absolutely pushed the memory beyond reasonable settings.


 -AnandTech

Thanks for the heads up bro


----------



## Tau (Mar 11, 2009)

I would expect 3.5-4.2Ghz out of that chip.

That motherboard on the other hand.... might give you hickups over 450FSB....

Now you need to take 2 weeks off work to OC that sucker   as a comparison my Q9450 will do 3.8Ghz all day @ 475FSB and basicalyl stock voltages 

Read the other Q9550 thread i posted a giant mini howto OC quads in there, i would read that and start there and see what yours will do on that motherboad.


----------



## r9 (Mar 11, 2009)

5 GHz


----------



## Tau (Mar 11, 2009)

r9 said:


> 5 GHz



Maybe under LN2 on a modded P45.


----------



## DOM (Mar 11, 2009)

im hoping to get close on phase  but dont think the X8 well let me 

but im sure the E8500 well


----------



## _jM (Mar 12, 2009)

ok got another 4gb of ram on the way along with a copy of Vista Home Premium SP1 64bit 

Now i can play Crysis in DX10.. yay!

Oh and Just for a heads up.. If I end up not likeing this Q9550.. i will be looking to trade it for someone's 8600


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 12, 2009)

congrats on new chip altough i would rather go for a q9400 as is cheaper and it overclocks good, but the q9550 is a freakin chip


----------



## _jM (Mar 12, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> congrats on new chip altough i would rather go for a q9400 as is cheaper and it overclocks good, but the q9550 is a freakin chip



Yea.. I was looking at the 9400 but I figured that if I was going to spend that kinda money anyways.. then I might as well get the better version.. I really wished the  9650 was still on sale, newegg had it for the same price I paid for the 9550 like a week ago. Now it's back to $300+ so I stuck with this bad boy.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 12, 2009)

_jM said:


> Oh and Just for a heads up.. If I end up not likeing this Q9550.. i will be looking to trade it for someone's 8600



If you're willing to look at an e8500, drop me a line


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2009)

I recently built a similar setup - I managed to get my Q9550 up to 3.8Ghz but I cant go any higher due to a strange FSB wall on my mobo.

Just make sure the CPU is an 'S-Spec' theres more chance of it hitting 4Ghz mark if it is. the Q9550 is an amazing chip


----------



## Tau (Mar 12, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I recently built a similar setup - I managed to get my Q9550 up to 3.8Ghz but I cant go any higher due to a strange FSB wall on my mobo.
> 
> Just make sure the CPU is an 'S-Spec' theres more chance of it hitting 4Ghz mark if it is. the Q9550 is an amazing chip



What motherbaord is that on?  AS there are ways around FSB holes/walls


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2009)

Biostar Tpower I45 - Its rated up to 600FSB LOL or thats what the hundreds of reviews say anyway. Ive just been unlucky. I may just replace it with another mobo later anyway if i really feel the need to hit 4ghz but that would mean spending another £100 which I dont really have right now as im saving up for some new toys for my guitar.


----------



## Tau (Mar 12, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Biostar Tpower I45 - Its rated up to 600FSB LOL or thats what the hundreds of reviews say anyway. Ive just been unlucky. I may just replace it with another mobo later anyway if i really feel the need to hit 4ghz but that would mean spending another £100 which I dont really have right now as im saving up for some new toys for my guitar.



You will NEVER reach 600FSB on a quad, it will do 600FSB on a dual though.

Quads hit 440-480 in most cases.  If you are going hard, with chilled water or something and a couple weeks worth of tweeking you could probobly get 500FSB stable on a quad.  but for the most part 450/460 seems to be the average for quads on the P45 (better chipset for clocking quads)


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2009)

Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P got my Q 500fsb stable and highest was 550fsb so far and 525X8 3dmark stable would run it daily but dont like the v-core


----------



## Tau (Mar 12, 2009)

DOM said:


> Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P got my Q 500fsb stable and highest was 550fsb so far and 525X8 3dmark stable would run it daily but dont like the v-core



What kind of voltages?  and suicides dont mean squat IMO  also what kind of cooling?


----------



## DOM (Mar 12, 2009)

Tau said:


> What kind of voltages?  and suicides dont mean squat IMO  also what kind of cooling?



well 4GHz 1.44v water

4.2GHz 1.55 i think 

and 550 was just for max oc 

but i still need to work on the other volt settings to get it higher 

already got my E8500 up to 8X600 and not with alot of volts to the NB


----------



## Tau (Mar 12, 2009)

DOM said:


> well 4GHz 1.44v water
> 
> 4.2GHz 1.55 i think
> 
> ...



Sounds about right, IMO crank the vFSB on that board and your quad will fly...  if you have gotten that far already try 1.6 vFSB for a suicide shot, should get you past 550...  and if you knwo the e8xxx will clock up there you know it ownt be a memory hole is it wont boot


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2009)

Tau said:


> You will NEVER reach 600FSB on a quad, it will do 600FSB on a dual though.
> 
> Quads hit 440-480 in most cases.  If you are going hard, with chilled water or something and a couple weeks worth of tweeking you could probobly get 500FSB stable on a quad.  but for the most part 450/460 seems to be the average for quads on the P45 (better chipset for clocking quads)



Im not saying im trying to hit 600fsb on my Q9550.

the motherboard = is supposedly supposed to be able to hit 600FSB

Q9550 - I would have expected to hit at least 471FSB for 4Ghz not 448 or 449 for that matter which aint even stable!

get my point?? my Q9550 is an S-spec (sorry to keep repeating myself) which is theoretically expected to overclock higher then the other 'standard' Q9550's since it has a lower TDP. I cant even post @ 450FSB AT ALL. it just freezes until the bios recovery thing kicks in & defaults my settings to 'last best used' settings so i can boot up.

Ive tried increasing voltage to almost everything. no change. I cant do a f**king thing. but i tried my best. & the end result is 3.81Ghz stable which is still a fairly decent overclock even if its possibly on par with the 'standard' Q9550's

Im some what dissapointed. as i was really looking forward of hitting 4Ghz, but on the other hand I now have an even more powerful pc to tear stuff to shreds as I was so disheartend about my Q9550 overclocking ventures that i was going to leave it completely at stock.

with the exception of Crysis - I dont think any game within the next year or 2 will be an issue for me. & there are always new graphic cards to give me what my 4870's* in crossfire cant to bridge whatever gap that me & my bitch may come across.....

*I say "4870's" because I will be going crossfire when prices drop a little more.


----------



## Carrion (Mar 12, 2009)

4GHz on water, 3.6GHz on air


----------



## Tau (Mar 12, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im not saying im trying to hit 600fsb on my Q9550.
> 
> the motherboard = is supposedly supposed to be able to hit 600FSB
> 
> ...




Sounds like a GTL related issue, or possiably a FSB hole on the motherboard... do you have a dual core CPU to test the FSB with?

and IMO that cpu lands right in the middle of the average 45nm quad overclock unfortunatly...  What is the VID on that chip?

Once I get unlazy ill settle down for some more tweeking on my 9450 and the P45 as im sure i can get 500FSB 24/7 stable on it without an issue, and will probobly get suicides in the 52-540 range based on whats its doing right now


----------



## _jM (Mar 13, 2009)

TaU, remember I also have a ASUS P5Q PRO P45 Board that I can use if I don't like how this 780i works out. But I really didn't buy the chip for OC'ing purpose's. I will more than likely OC the shit out of it for the first week and find a nice medium for the OC and Ram because my ram will be Linked @ a 1:1 ratio. or a 5:4 depending on how my ram does at 400+ FSB linked. I will have a total of 6GB of ram in this system because i just got a copy of Vista 64bit.

Either way, I will be happy! Im just ready for my new stuff to arrive, newegg says it was supposed to be here on the 13th (today) but I checked again and it says the 16th(monday) go figure


----------



## Tau (Mar 13, 2009)

_jM said:


> TaU, remember I also have a ASUS P5Q PRO P45 Board that I can use if I don't like how this 780i works out. But I really didn't buy the chip for OC'ing purpose's. I will more than likely OC the shit out of it for the first week and find a nice medium for the OC and Ram because my ram will be Linked @ a 1:1 ratio. or a 5:4 depending on how my ram does at 400+ FSB linked. I will have a total of 6GB of ram in this system because i just got a copy of Vista 64bit.
> 
> Either way, I will be happy! Im just ready for my new stuff to arrive, newegg says it was supposed to be here on the 13th (today) but I checked again and it says the 16th(monday) go figure



Why 6GB?  IMO i would run 4GB or go the fullway to 8....   with 6 you will probobly have to run a divider as well as some sloppy timmings.

What ram is it?


----------



## _jM (Mar 14, 2009)

Tau said:


> Why 6GB?  IMO i would run 4GB or go the fullway to 8....   with 6 you will probobly have to run a divider as well as some sloppy timmings.
> 
> What ram is it?


This ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166









Cause i have 2gb already and bought another 4gb with vista (G.Skills DDR2 1066) So ... I don't care really... my GTX 260 has 896MB on it also.. so that puts me in the 7GB range.

And .. here's another update to all the fun. I just received an ASUS Maximus II Formula board! So now I will use that sucker with the Q9550!! Yea! The M2F came from my best friend for my birthday, he said he got it for me cause  he's tired of me using pre-used mobos. Good friend!


----------



## DOM (Mar 14, 2009)

well lets see whats it got with that M2F i was going to get that mobo but heard lots of good things on the one I got and was 100 less


----------



## _jM (Mar 14, 2009)

DOM said:


> well lets see whats it got with that M2F i was going to get that mobo but heard lots of good things on the one I got and was 100 less



I haven't felt like a kid in years, bro. Its like i was 8yrs old and knowing im getting everything i want for Xmas..ya know. But then again, me and the wife went through some pretty ruff times this last year, and we pulled out on top, and everything seems to be  getting better!


----------



## DOM (Mar 14, 2009)

well thats good mines not working "wife" she got kind of layed off, then today they had a big lay off of 123ppl from 6 plants total they didnt lay ppl off on the floor this time but if it keeps going down like it is im not going to have a job 

but cant wait to see what the mobo can do 

i should have my phase next week


----------



## _jM (Mar 14, 2009)

DOM said:


> well thats good mines not working "wife" she got kind of layed off, then today they had a big lay off of 123ppl from 6 plants total they didnt lay ppl off on the floor this time but if it keeps going down like it is im not going to have a job
> 
> but cant wait to see what the mobo can do
> 
> i should have my phase next week




Im sorry to hear that bro. My wife got layed off at sprint, when they layed off like 40 million people last summer. So, i know how you feel. The only way im really making money at the moment, here at the restaurant, is because we had 2 people quit and another got fired. So .. im the guy who they call in all the time.. my hours went from 20-30 a week to 35-60 a week now. Sux not having the extra time. But the way the economy is going, its all we can do to make as much as possible and put it in savings for a later date.

But yea man... i wish i had all the parts in today so i can install this mobo! I have to work tomorrow morning and Im off Sunday for my birthday... and im not doing a single thing! I have a full week next week. I have Monday and Tuesday mornings (until 5pm) to build my father-inlaw's pc and get my stuff installed. So im pretty sure im not going to have the time to play around with it till later in the week.. like Friday or Saturday.

Ohh your getting a phasechange? I cant wait to see what you can do with cooler temps! Good luck with that!


----------



## _jM (Mar 14, 2009)

I found this on toms hardware..






Im sure some of that has changed since then. That came out when the E6850 was the new Core2Duo bad boy.. like a year ago or so..lol


----------



## Tau (Mar 14, 2009)

_jM said:


> I found this on toms hardware..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090314/,J-U-154938-3.png
> 
> Im sure some of that has changed since then. That came out when the E6850 was the new Core2Duo bad boy.. like a year ago or so..lol



Thats for Duals, quads are another story completly.

IMO i would run the 4GB of ram... and leave the other 2 out.


----------



## _jM (Mar 15, 2009)

Birthday update... Got an ANTEC 900 two (black interior) and a WD Velociraptor 150gb hdd on the way! This just keeps getting better and better! I will post pics of the new build when all parts are received !!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2009)

Man, that's pretty sweet for a birthday! 

I hope your system gets there soon and it becomes a kick a$$ rig!


----------



## _jM (Mar 16, 2009)

OK I now have on my desk a Q9550! How can I tell what stepping it is without installing it first? The mobo will be here tomorrow with my vista and 4gb of ram. Thursday i will get my new EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 55nm , another 4gb of ram, and a Coolermaster V8 CPU Cooler! I Bought an ANTEC 900 and some good paint.. it will have a red/black theme going  Im going to start with stripping down the case today and adding a layer of primer and painting later tonite, i want to be able to start the installation process tomorrow and finish it up when the VGA and CPU cooler get here thursday/friday.


Once again.. HOW DO I TELL WHAT STEPPING THIS Q9550 IS W/OUT INSTALLING IT?????!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2009)

On the Chip there will be ether 

SLAWQ- C1 stepping
SLB8V- Eo Stepping
SLGAE- Eo Stepping but is the Q9550S

You can look at the Quad page of Intel here

It will be on the 3rd line. First word


----------



## _jM (Mar 16, 2009)

it says S-spec: SLAWQ  is that good? Or could it be better?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, it's C1 stepping... I'm sitting pretty nice at 4ghz stable... But since I have a dang SLI board, I'm stuck at 1888mhz bus.. And that's at 1.36 volts... But, every chip and system is different.. 

From what I've heard, C1 is a better stable chip, but that's somethign I've heard. IMHO I don't care with these new 45nm chips..


----------



## _jM (Mar 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, it's C1 stepping... I'm sitting pretty nice at 4ghz stable... But since I have a dang SLI board, I'm stuck at 1888mhz bus.. And that's at 1.36 volts... But, every chip and system is different..
> 
> From what I've heard, C1 is a better stable chip, but that's somethign I've heard. IMHO I don't care with these new 45nm chips..




ahh ok.. cool. Well im just happy to be a proud owner of a new Core2Quad, as soon as all parts arrive, I will be OCing the shit out of this chip on that M2F!


----------



## technicks (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe but the E0 seems to clock higher.
But yours could be a winner to. You won't know until you fire that baby up.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2009)

_jM said:


> ahh ok.. cool. Well im just happy to be a proud owner of a new Core2Quad, as soon as all parts arrive, I will be OCing the shit out of this chip on that M2F!



Yeah man! I can't wait to see it happen! I love this chip... Man do I... Just wish I had a board that wasn't stuck like this is on Bus speeds..  I want my cake and eat it too!


----------



## _jM (Mar 16, 2009)

technicks said:


> Maybe but the E0 seems to clock higher.



hmm, well im not really looking for an extremely high OC, I want to be able to push this to about 3.5-3.8ghz stable with a low multi and a high FSB. So, stable is good to me!


----------



## _jM (Mar 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah man! I can't wait to see it happen! I love this chip... Man do I... Just wish I had a board that wasn't stuck like this is on Bus speeds..  I want my cake and eat it too!



I know... I really lucked out this time. Going from a used XFX 780i w/E5200 to this new set-up is a real performance increase.


Sell one of those 280's and get yourself a better mobo that OC's better. I like the P45 chip for OCing.. its sooo easy. I have a ASUS P5Q PRO im using for another build and it got my E5200 to 4.2ghz in the first 10mins of start up! So, im pretty sure that the M2F will be even better with this 9550


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2009)

_jM said:


> I know... I really lucked out this time. Going from a used XFX 780i w/E5200 to this new set-up is a real performance increase.



Even the old set up isn't something to cry about!  I like how those E52's can handle! That's sweetness! 

But, yea, it's a big performance increase! I could never have a Duel core chip in my system anymore.. I do to much at once.. Even my E6400 at 3.6 wasn't even enough...


----------



## _jM (Mar 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Even the old set up isn't something to cry about!  I like how those E52's can handle! That's sweetness!
> 
> But, yea, it's a big performance increase! I could never have a Duel core chip in my system anymore.. I do to much at once.. Even my E6400 at 3.6 wasn't even enough...



its kinda like money.... the more you have... the more you want/spend 

Im sure once everything is in... Ill prolly never go back to a dual chip also.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2009)

_jM said:


> its kinda like money.... the more you have... the more you want/spend
> 
> Im sure once everything is in... Ill prolly never go back to a dual chip also.



Yeah, I guess that's the jift of it...


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's what i have so far.. 5 hours of Prime95 blend tests... stable!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

That's pretty nice Jm! Glad it's up and running!


----------



## Fleck (Mar 21, 2009)

3.6?  My butt hurts


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

OK i have 2 new screenies of my oc adventures.. the first one is of  the highest i can get my FSB to go on this chip, and the second is the higest *stable* oc on the clock speed and FSB












Now im sure i can get it higher, but these quads are a little tricky. Shit... im not even sure if im right on my voltages... not sure what the range is for a quad. but im happy so far, seems that i got myself a really good chip.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

For 4ghz, go with 1.36-1.38 in bios. I was stable at 3.8 with the same voltage Just have to find out today if I have a Fsb bug on this board.. 

Looking good jm!


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

Im pretty sure this board will go past the 500mhz mark on my FSB. I just havent had the time to see what it really can do. I still have 1 more pc to build for my father-inlaw, and i have to clean my hdd on my old system cause i sold it to build this. Both Pc's need to be ready before tomorrow.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, I can see your sticky note for what you need to do! 

I think you'll be able to go above it myself. 4.1 is the average oc.. So shot to that! 

 and good luck!


----------



## Tau (Mar 21, 2009)

that chipset will do over 500FSB... though it is very hard to obtaine that kind of speed on a quad.  the 45nm's will clock higher and faster than the 65nm counter parts.

if you are on air cooling i doubt you will be able to get 500+fsb stable on one of those chips without insane voltages (not safe for air cooling.) 

I would suggest dropping the multi to 6, and seeing if there are any FSB holes in the motherboard, that way you can be sure what part is causing your bottleneck later on... if you can break 500FSB posted into windows then you know the mobo is fine up in those speeds... if it wont post it might be a mobo issue....  it will help in the long run though.

You will probobly be able to do ~4Ghz on the nose with air cooling safely... again without pushing the chip hard (you push it hard you could probobly land in the 4.2hz range.)

You also need really play with the GTL refs to get the quads any form of stability up over ~415-430 FSB it really comes into play up at those speeds.  Search for some of my posts as i have outlined GTL tweeking a few times, they should put you on the right track.


----------



## justone (Mar 21, 2009)

lol wives, why do we have to ask them for their permission to buy something :shadedshu


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

Tau said:


> that chipset will do over 500FSB... though it is very hard to obtaine that kind of speed on a quad.  the 45nm's will clock higher and faster than the 65nm counter parts.
> 
> if you are on air cooling i doubt you will be able to get 500+fsb stable on one of those chips without insane voltages (not safe for air cooling.)
> 
> ...



If you look at my post with the 2 pix, the top screenie is  500mhz FSB  I can get into windows at 525mhz, but i did not run any stability tests  at that speed. My 24/7 OC (for now) is 3.6ghz  1700mhzFSB (8.5x425) So far I have not tried to push the chip too far yet. My temps are amazing with this V8. My average ilde temp across all cores is around 25c and load temp is around 40c.... then again my ambient temps are pretty cold too.


----------



## Tau (Mar 21, 2009)

_jM said:


> If you look at my post with the 2 pix, the top screenie is  500mhz FSB  I can get into windows at 525mhz, but i did not run any stability tests  at that speed. My 24/7 OC (for now) is 3.6ghz  1700mhzFSB (8.5x425) So far I have not tried to push the chip too far yet. My temps are amazing with this V8. My average ilde temp across all cores is around 25c and load temp is around 40c.... then again my ambient temps are pretty cold too.



being able to boot, and being stable are two completly diffrent animals 

can you post the voltages you used to boot @ 500, would be nice to compare them to some of my own notes.

Also what is your ambient temp, case setup, and cooler setup for those temps as thast pretty damn good!


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

If you want to see wht the system looks like go here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88500

as far as ambient temp.. its around 65f   my volts  to boot into windows at that speed was  1.363v  1.525v PLL  1.325 FSB Term  1.31v NB and 2.18v on the RAM. Im sure I can get that chip stable at a  500mhz FSB with more volts, im also sure if i want it stable im going to have to mess with the GTL's


----------



## Tau (Mar 21, 2009)

_jM said:


> If you want to see wht the system looks like go here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88500
> 
> as far as ambient temp.. its around 65f   my volts  to boot into windows at that speed was  1.363v  1.525v PLL  1.325 FSB Term  1.31v NB and 2.18v on the RAM. Im sure I can get that chip stable at a  500mhz FSB with more volts, im also sure if i want it stable im going to have to mess with the GTL's



Is the ram running 1:1?  if so thats pretty damn good on low vNB!

I needed 1.32vFSB for 500FSB post into windows.... are your GTLs set to auto?

thats some good clockin sofar.


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

all GTL's are auto.  So far I seem to have a  good chip   Yes ram is at a 1:1 ratio and the timings are at 4-5-4-15 2T

Did you check the link and see the pictures of my new build? If you didnt the CPU cooler is a CoolerMaster V8


----------



## Tau (Mar 21, 2009)

_jM said:


> all GTL's are auto.  So far I seem to have a  good chip   Yes ram is at a 1:1 ratio and the timings are at 4-5-4-15 2T
> 
> Did you check the link and see the pictures of my new build? If you didnt the CPU cooler is a CoolerMaster V8



Yeah i saw the cooler, 18*C is a fairly cool room temp....  do you have the lower heat output 9550?  and what are you reporting temps with, those seem to good to be true....


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

RealTemp/Everest

When the AC is not at full blast .. the usual temp is around 32c idle and 40-45c load
 Im assuming I *do* have the lower heat output version.

Oh and ALL the fans in the case and the V8 are set at the lowest settings.


----------



## _jM (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's a new one.. once I get the Clock gen for this board so I can use SetFSB.. it will be an even 4ghz 








Mem ratio for this is 1:2 @ 1111mhz 4-5-4-13 2T


----------



## _jM (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## DOM (Mar 22, 2009)

about time lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2009)

ahhh crap, you beat my OC  now im really starting to hate my new pc..... Im not gonna be able to let this one go for a while - while other people are hitting 4Ghz Im stuck in 3.81Ghz unless I try out another mobo...... *sigh* the frustration. nothing i can do will get this mobo to post above 450fsb.

nice OC btw. hurry n bench that mofo I want to see some results


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

Glad you where able to hit 4ghz man! That's great!!!  

Freedom, I know the feeling.. I'm stuck unless going to an crossfire board.. grrrr


----------



## _jM (Mar 23, 2009)

From what I've seen, I think its a combination of a good chip and the motherboard. I have seen countless C1's not go above 3.6-3.8ghz. At the moment Im working on getting it a 100% stable @ 4ghz. I will start posting bench's very soon for you guys


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

I've found that with my board, I can get 4ghz stable at 1.3875v.  But, I run it at 3.5 no matter what... You really don't need to use 4ghz on these chips. But it sure does feel good to run it!

 Great job man


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> You really don't need to use 4ghz on these chips. But it sure does feel good to run it!
> 
> Great job man



I cant agree more - at least I was able to push mine almost a full Ghz. though I have to admit I kinda shot myself in the foot buy putting my expectations up a little too high, but I couldnt help it as I was so excited about finally having a new rig. at 3.81Ghz the chip totally oblitarates everything I throw at it. before i use to struggle a fair bit with Fallout3 (on my old rig) - now I dont even have to give a toss - start the game up. select ultra settings & off we go! & i dont have to worry if the game is gonna try to kill my pc.

the 4Ghz would have totally been for 'bigger' E-pen. but some where in my excitement i forgot how many years I crawled around at the bottom of the E-chain with my last rig & was generally happy knowing that at least I could still run the games i liked at fairly decent settings.


Bragging rights are everything


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I cant agree more - at least I was able to push mine almost a full Ghz. though I have to admit I kinda shot myself in the foot buy putting my expectations up a little too high, but I couldnt help it as I was so excited about finally having a new rig. at 3.81Ghz the chip totally obliterate everything I throw at it. before i use to struggle a fair bit with Fallout3 (on my old rig) - now I dont even have to give a toss - start the game up. select ultra settings & off we go! & i dont have to worry if the game is gonna try to kill my pc.
> 
> the 4Ghz would have totally been for 'bigger' E-pen. but some where in my excitement i forgot how many years I crawled around at the bottom of the E-chain with my last rig & was generally happy knowing that at least I could still run the games i liked at fairly decent settings.





One thing I told my bro, RM, when he got his new rig going... Do Not ever think that a chip will do it.. That only makes yourself beat in the long run. Due to the facts that,well, it's not all ways going to be that way.. There isn't a thing on this board that isn't on the first notch of green, but due to the limits hitting, I'm stuck.. 

Yeah, it's all ways nice to see that you can throw that game setting to highest, and 16aa and be pwning everything with no lag.. Man, the whole reason I even got into computers again, besides the fact of RM and Thoughtdisorder living next to me, is playing UT3 on a Athlon 3200+ system.. It was polygons only, but I loved every min of the demo. So, Made the system! kept at it. Man, did the system take me back here and there! down for 6 months out of 2008 due to hardware deaths... But, now I got it going, and worth every cent! 

Whenever you get something, I've found it out the hard way, that you need to set small goals at everything.. If you don't then  your going to be bummed in the long run.. Every Chip, board, PSu, component isn't made the same.. That's why we have serial Numbers.. So, with that. It will be a learning experience no matter what it is..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2009)

that maybe so but this time I spent extra time making sure i done my re-search & got the parts that came highly recommended. getting EVERYTHING together took a whole extra month. the Biostar Tpower is meant to hit 555FSB (600+ on LN) easily - thats what ALL the reviews i read say
Cpu - I made sure it was an 'S-Spec' so its a more uptodate stepping. ram -again I read the reviews & its a great peice of kit which cant go any higher then 1076Mhz because the frikin mobo decides it wants to be an ass & not post above 450fsb Im just a tiny bit short of hitting 4ghz.

I know with every part you buy no matter what compnent it is, getting a great setup is always a 50/50 chance. its the whole Irony of the situation. - mobo is recommended highly by everyone because of high fsb & I wasted a month just to make sure I got this highly recommended mobo & what does it do??? it lets me down. most reviews ive read say most of these boards are hitting at least 470 fsb.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that maybe so but this time I spent extra time making sure i done my re-search & got the parts that came highly recommended. getting EVERYTHING together took a whole extra month. the Biostar Tpower is meant to hit 555FSB (600+ on LN) easily - thats what ALL the reviews i read say
> Cpu - I made sure it was an 'S-Spec' so its a more uptodate stepping. ram -again I read the reviews & its a great peice of kit which cant go any higher then 1076Mhz because the frikin mobo decides it wants to be an ass & not post above 450fsb Im just a tiny bit short of hitting 4ghz.
> 
> I know with every part you buy no matter what compnent it is, getting a great setup is always a 50/50 chance. its the whole Irony of the situation. - mobo is recommended highly by everyone because of high fsb & I wasted a month just to make sure I got this highly recommended mobo & what does it do??? it lets me down. most reviews ive read say most of these boards are hitting at least 470 fsb.



Yeah, it gets to ya.. The only board I ever had work perfectly right is the Blood Iron board.. everything else was just a tad bit down here or there... It makes you sick when you do all that research and have that happen... Only thing I could even suggest is getting with a reviewer of the board, and see what they did and such. 

Man, it's a tuff thing.. I was so stooked when I got my first build in December of 07.. The damn thing just gave me so much problems.. That was doing the same as you. Then seeing what I had to do to just get it going..  Just all ways keep your head up man.. It gets tuff, but these things can just rack your brain!


----------



## _jM (Mar 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> One thing I told my bro, RM, when he got his new rig going... Do Not ever think that a chip will do it.. That only makes yourself beat in the long run. Due to the facts that,well, it's not all ways going to be that way.. There isn't a thing on this board that isn't on the first notch of green, but due to the limits hitting, I'm stuck..
> 
> Yeah, it's all ways nice to see that you can throw that game setting to highest, and 16aa and be pwning everything with no lag.. Man, the whole reason I even got into computers again, besides the fact of RM and Thoughtdisorder living next to me, is playing UT3 on a Athlon 3200+ system.. It was polygons only, but I loved every min of the demo. So, Made the system! kept at it. Man, did the system take me back here and there! down for 6 months out of 2008 due to hardware deaths... But, now I got it going, and worth every cent!
> 
> Whenever you get something, I've found it out the hard way, that you need to set small goals at everything.. If you don't then  your going to be bummed in the long run.. Every Chip, board, PSu, component isn't made the same.. That's why we have serial Numbers.. So, with that. It will be a learning experience no matter what it is..



Very well said! I too got back into the  mainstream PC world because of UT3 and Crysis. So.. i know exactly where you are coming from!



FreedomEclipse said:


> that maybe so but this time I spent extra time making sure i done my re-search & got the parts that came highly recommended. getting EVERYTHING together took a whole extra month. the Biostar Tpower is meant to hit 555FSB (600+ on LN) easily - thats what ALL the reviews i read say
> Cpu - I made sure it was an 'S-Spec' so its a more uptodate stepping. ram -again I read the reviews & its a great peice of kit which cant go any higher then 1076Mhz because the frikin mobo decides it wants to be an ass & not post above 450fsb Im just a tiny bit short of hitting 4ghz.
> 
> I know with every part you buy no matter what compnent it is, getting a great setup is always a 50/50 chance. its the whole Irony of the situation. - mobo is recommended highly by everyone because of high fsb & I wasted a month just to make sure I got this highly recommended mobo & what does it do??? it lets me down. most reviews ive read say most of these boards are hitting at least 470 fsb.



I understand what you are saying. But you have to remember that even though you read a million reviews on the same product, the end result is different. Like my chip for instance, its a C1 stepping, but the pack date is march 3rd of 09'... everyone i have talked to about this chip and being a C1 stepping has told me the same damn thing... that its not a better OCer but its great for stability. Also all the reviews say the same as well.. along with the fact that these chips are well known for hitting a FSB bug around 450-480. And the fact that they "can't" go past 3.6-3.8ghz for a C1. My chip has posted and got into Windows and has been able to run 3DMark06 and Vantage on every single FSB from 400-500mhz, and im serious too. I was amazed at this chip from what i "heard"... maybe I got lucky, i dunno. Point is, just because person "A's" board can do 500FSB and Person "B's" can too, with the same hardware, does *not* mean that when you buy the same shit, you are going to see the same results. That's just how it goes, luck of the draw i guess.

Here's a great motto I have always kept with me and always will:


> Prepare for the worst, and hope for the best!


----------



## _jM (Mar 28, 2009)

Updated!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks pretty good JM! 

Glad to see it there!!!


----------



## _jM (Mar 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Looks pretty good JM!
> 
> Glad to see it there!!!



Dude I cant believe how fast this thing is.. and the clock range on the FSB, dunno if you will believe it... but there is still room for more! Man, I really lucked out on this set-up! This chip is an amazing little bugger!~


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2009)

_jM said:


> Dude I cant believe how fast this thing is.. and the clock range on the FSB, dunno if you will believe it... but there is still room for more! Man, I really lucked out on this set-up! This chip is an amazing little bugger!~



Yeah, that set-up is pretty sweet! I really love my Chip also! I just need to get higher!! lol


----------



## silkstone (Mar 29, 2009)

Well done _jm that's an excellent overclock, is it stable at 500mhz fsb???
I'm jealous of you


----------



## _jM (Mar 29, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Well done _jm that's an excellent overclock, is it stable at 500mhz fsb???
> I'm jealous of you




Actually.. yes it is! But.. I have to use only 2 sticks of ram to make it stable lolz. My  24/7 OC is 3.6ghz / 1800mhz FSB @ 1.312v 


Im pretty sure I would not have been able to reach that high with a different board. This board is a beast of an OCer, best Ive seen so far (personally) and best I have ever used/had.


----------



## _jM (Mar 30, 2009)

*New Screenies*











*Down clocked to get this one here (below)*





*The above picture's is what got me where im at here(below)*




*Repp'n dat TPU! Baby!*


----------



## Studabaker (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice, I plan to slowly scale up to a Q9550 system by this fall.  The first step is PSU, the next motherboard and a couple of hard drives, then I'll be ready for my Q9550, and by fall (in time for whenever COD6 comes out) I plan to be running SLI'd GTX200 series cards on it.

I still think a Q9550 would be a great buy any time soon because the 9650 runs right along the i7 920 in most of the benches I've seen, so that's pretty nice.


----------



## _jM (Apr 1, 2009)

you can OC the Q9550 to the 9650 speeds easily.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 1, 2009)

_jM said:


> you can OC the Q9550 to the 9650 speeds easily.



that's what i'm sayin!  i7 920 performance for way less.


----------

